# Sensors in substrate



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

if im using a substrate do you bury both the termometer and the thermostat sensor under the substrate? And my viv is a vivexotic vx36 and my hot end is fine 32/33 degrees but the cool end is sitting at 17 degrees does anyone have any ideas why this is? could it be anything to do with the vivs venting theres four in total 2 up top and 2 near the bottom? would closing the bottom one at the cool end help matters or is it more important to have the proper ventilation? ps its a year old leo thats going in this any advice would be brilliant.all temps taken from the bottom.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats this for? 

I place the prob where ever the animal will be obtaining the heat (On the basking spot)


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

its for a leopard gecko hes about 1 year old(he still in shop), if iam using the substrate do you bury the thermometer sensor aswell as the thermostat sensor and is it a major problem if my cool end only getting up to 18.5 degree? my hot end perferct at 32/33 degrees


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Yeah if using a loose substrate with a heat mat keep it thin over the heat mat 1 - 2cm and bury the probes a bit so that there are no hotter points lower in the sand.*
*don't want surface temp of sand to be 32.c and lower down to be 40.c and lower than that 50.c as some people put like 3 or 4 inch's of sand on top of a heat mat with probes on the surface this gives a false temperature reading and can be very dangerous.*
*Heat mats do not really effect ambient temperatures but as long as you have correct warm end you will get a natural heat gradient floor level moving from warm end to cool end.*
*Cool end temp is probably same as your room temp 18.5c ? acceptable in my opinion which will change from summer to winter unless the room you have the vivarium in is climate controlled.*
*mine are normally 20.c - 22.c cool end in the winter as this is the temperature of my room and they rise in the summer as room ambient temperature rises.*





Imrahill said:


> its for a leopard gecko hes about 1 year old(he still in shop), if iam using the substrate do you bury the thermometer sensor aswell as the thermostat sensor and is it a major problem if my cool end only getting up to 18.5 degree? my hot end perferct at 32/33 degrees


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep probe goes close as poss to basking spot as that's where it's reading temp


----------



## BristolAvon (Aug 4, 2011)

In my opinion:

The thermostat probe should not go directly under the heating area. It should ideally be about halfway along the viv. The reason for this is that (by placing the probe directly underneath) you're thermostat will constantly be flicking on and off. By placing it in the middle of the viv, the heat has to gradually travel down and the on/off of the thermostat is reduced (and therefore a more constant temperature is achieved). 

The probe on the thermometer needs to go in the area of the viv you are intending your reptile to bask in. This will likely be directly underneath your heat source. 

You should disregard the temperature setting on the thermostat. Just play with it until the thermometer is showing the required temperature. 

I'd also have the thermometer just poking in the middle of the back wall of the viv - raised from the floor and held in place with a metallic bar. If you screw this is tightly it will prevent the reptile accidentally moving the probe and causing over/under heating. 

If the temperature is too low down the other end of the vivarium - alter the temperature of the room where the viv is stored (or possibly move the viv away from any cold external walls). You will likely be surprised by how much difference this makes. 

Regarding ventilation - I'd block up a couple of the vents myself. From the sounds of it, this will still leave you with a couple of vents free. As far as I'm aware, air can enter through the pieces of glass at the front of the viv. If you're concerned, open the doors of the viv for a couple of minutes to let some fresh air in. 

Hope this helps. 

I was having major problems with the housing for my snake. I did some research and reached the above conclusions. 

Good luck.


----------

